# New girl on the block!



## Skins888 (Jul 29, 2013)

Newbie from NJ. Been lifting for a few years now and have done a few cycles. looking to gain some knowledge and make some new friends.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 29, 2013)

Skins888, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## DaMaster (Jul 29, 2013)

Welcome aboard


----------



## Skins888 (Jul 29, 2013)

DaMaster said:


> Welcome aboard



Thanks


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 29, 2013)

Welcome Skins888, o o ooo oh.... 







                    the right stuff!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 29, 2013)

skins... whats up girl


holy geez Iron... your sign is giving me a seizure....


----------



## Skins888 (Jul 29, 2013)

Diesel, ur avatar looks alot like my chihuahua. BITCHY as hell haha


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 29, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> skins... whats up girl
> 
> 
> holy geez Iron... your sign is giving me a seizure....



Lol. My goal today is to get 1 person to have an epileptic seizure.


----------



## charley (Jul 29, 2013)

_*
Welcome !!!*_  [a puff of weed a day keeps the doctor away]


----------



## Skins888 (Jul 29, 2013)

charley said:


> _*
> Welcome !!!*_  [a puff of weed a day keeps the doctor away]




Thanks ;-)


----------



## Sherk (Jul 29, 2013)

Welcome to the board skins


----------



## Swfl (Jul 29, 2013)

IronAddict said:


> Lol. My goal today is to get 1 person to have an epileptic seizure.



Mission accomplished!!! can someone please scrape me off the floor. PLEASE


----------



## Swfl (Jul 29, 2013)

oh yeah welcome Skins. Are you a skins fan or a fan of showing skin?


----------



## poppa_cracker (Jul 29, 2013)

welcome to the board!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 29, 2013)

Skins888 said:


> Diesel, ur avatar looks alot like my chihuahua. BITCHY as hell haha



My chihuahua is bitchy because of masteron. Nope actually that me! 
What would you like for welcome party. We do have a resident stripper..


----------



## Stfuandlift (Jul 29, 2013)

Welcome skins


----------



## brazey (Jul 29, 2013)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Jul 29, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. What type of workout and training program are you currently using? Also how is your diet? What type of nutrition program are you currently using as well? How many calories and how many meals per day? Lets put you together a plan.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jul 29, 2013)

welcome!!


----------



## Ronnie81 (Jul 29, 2013)

Welcome to IMF.


----------



## Ichigo (Jul 29, 2013)

Welcome skins.


----------



## kboy (Jul 29, 2013)

Welcome aboard!!!!!!!


----------



## sneedham (Jul 29, 2013)

Swfl said:


> oh yeah welcome Skins. Are you a skins fan or a fan of showing skin?


Welcome Skins!!!!!! and what Swfl said....


----------



## Christsean (Jul 29, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## Skins888 (Jul 30, 2013)

sneedham said:


> Welcome Skins!!!!!! and what Swfl said....




Giants can all the way so I'd have to say I'm a fan of showing skin ;-)


----------



## Swfl (Jul 30, 2013)

Skins888 said:


> Giants can all the way so I'd have to say I'm a fan of showing skin ;-)



Sweet.  welcome! Your gonna have fun here

This message was sent using fucking awesomeness.


----------



## Skins888 (Jul 30, 2013)

MuscleGauge1 said:


> Welcome to the forum. What type of workout and training program are you currently using? Also how is your diet? What type of nutrition program are you currently using as well? How many calories and how many meals per day? Lets put you together a plan.



I'm eating about 1750-1800 cals a day. I'm 5'5 140 lbs. I eat about 5-6 meals a day depending on what time I wake up/go to sleep. I eat clean foods such as grilled chicken, ground turkey, tuna, lots of greens, sweet potatoes, quinoa, cottage cheese, etc. I work out 5-6 days a week. Chest/tri, back/bi, legs, shoulders/abs. I do cardio 4-6 times a week. Sometimes fasted in the morning. Sometimes post workout. Sometimes both.

Look good??


----------



## nsp (Jul 30, 2013)

Good to have you skins


----------



## Swfl (Jul 30, 2013)

Skins888 said:


> I'm eating about 1750-1800 cals a day. I'm 5'5 140 lbs. I eat about 5-6 meals a day depending on what time I wake up/go to sleep. I eat clean foods such as grilled chicken, ground turkey, tuna, lots of greens, sweet potatoes, quinoa, cottage cheese, etc. I work out 5-6 days a week. Chest/tri, back/bi, legs, shoulders/abs. I do cardio 4-6 times a week. Sometimes fasted in the morning. Sometimes post workout. Sometimes both.
> 
> Look good??



Well it sounds fine  but the big question is what are your goals

This message was sent using fucking awesomeness.


----------



## Skins888 (Jul 30, 2013)

Swfl said:


> Well it sounds fine  but the big question is what are your goals
> 
> This message was sent using fucking awesomeness.



I am looking to drop body fat and build muscle.


----------



## stevekc73 (Jul 30, 2013)

Welcome aboard Skins888!


----------



## Skins888 (Jul 30, 2013)

stevekc73 said:


> Welcome aboard Skins888!



Thanks


----------



## Swfl (Jul 30, 2013)

Skins888 said:


> I am looking to drop body fat and build muscle.



What is your BMR?  Without this knowledge its hard to help. Yu should post up in the correct forum and we all can discuss more about this now that you've been welcomed.  Oh and pics would be helpful


----------



## Skins888 (Jul 30, 2013)

Swfl said:


> What is your BMR? Without this knowledge its hard to help. Yu should post up in the correct forum and we all can discuss more about this now that you've been welcomed. Oh and pics would be helpful



BMR is about 1400 cals a day


----------



## Swfl (Jul 30, 2013)

So have you been eating at your target cal's for a while? And if yes what are the results?  Weight gain, stays same, loss?  It's nice to have someone who knows their shit rit out of the gate!

What is your current bf%


----------



## Skins888 (Jul 30, 2013)

Swfl said:


> So have you been eating at your target cal's for a while? And if yes what are the results? Weight gain, stays same, loss? It's nice to have someone who knows their shit rit out of the gate!
> 
> What is your current bf%



I graduated with a BS in exercise science so I know some stuff LOL

I was eating like this for a few years and would maintain/lose weight, and then i started working two jobs and had no time to do anything other than work and sleep so I fell off track for a few months and ate mostly carbs and gained some weight. I am back to eating clean again and have been for about 2-3 months now and it seems to be working pretty well. I am continually losing size, I dont step on the scale, I basically just go off how I look.


----------



## Swfl (Jul 30, 2013)

Swfl said:


> Do you find it hard to loose weight?





Skins888 said:


> I graduated with a BS in exercise science so I know some stuff LOL
> 
> I was eating like this for a few years and would maintain/lose weight, and then i started working two jobs and had no time to do anything other than work and sleep so I fell off track for a few months and ate mostly carbs and gained some weight. I am back to eating clean again and have been for about 2-3 months now and it seems to be working pretty well. I am continually losing size, I dont step on the scale, I basically just go off how I look.



Now I'm no woman but I am married to one in real life. lol. So it sounds like your on the right path anyway.  My wife finds that the gear makes her gain weight quite a bit. She has a natural tendency to pack on muscle like no ones business.  My friend who is a BB (recently won 1st place at his local comp) is always pushing her to be a bb instead of fitness cuz she's thick like that. 

So for you if yur seeing the progress that you want I would do it naturally if you don't find it excessively difficult. It is a lifestyle after all, right?


----------



## Swfl (Jul 30, 2013)

Swfl said:


> Now I'm no woman but I am married to one in real life. lol. So it sounds like your on the right path anyway.  My wife finds that the gear makes her gain weight quite a bit. She has a natural tendency to pack on muscle like no ones business.  My friend who is a BB (recently won 1st place at his local comp) is always pushing her to be a bb instead of fitness cuz she's thick like that.
> 
> So for you if yur seeing the progress that you want I would do it naturally if you don't find it excessively difficult. It is a lifestyle after all, right?


Meant to post this on your fitness post sorry


----------



## Skins888 (Jul 30, 2013)

Swfl said:


> Now I'm no woman but I am married to one in real life. lol. So it sounds like your on the right path anyway. My wife finds that the gear makes her gain weight quite a bit. She has a natural tendency to pack on muscle like no ones business. My friend who is a BB (recently won 1st place at his local comp) is always pushing her to be a bb instead of fitness cuz she's thick like that.
> 
> So for you if yur seeing the progress that you want I would do it naturally if you don't find it excessively difficult. It is a lifestyle after all, right?




very true, IMO its all about how you go about the training. I have done a few cycles of anavar and I find that it actually makes me smaller. It takes the BF right off of me while maintaining muscle at the same time. 

I am probably the same as ur wife. "thicker" and could easily train for BB but thats not my style (at least right now) LOL


----------



## s2h (Jul 30, 2013)

Welcome...I had 72 questions for you..but I will wait tell another time..


----------



## DeadlyPariah (Aug 1, 2013)

Welcome Skins!!!! Hope you enjoy your time around here!!!


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Aug 1, 2013)

Skins888 said:


> I'm eating about 1750-1800 cals a day. I'm 5'5 140 lbs. I eat about 5-6 meals a day depending on what time I wake up/go to sleep. I eat clean foods such as grilled chicken, ground turkey, tuna, lots of greens, sweet potatoes, quinoa, cottage cheese, etc. I work out 5-6 days a week. Chest/tri, back/bi, legs, shoulders/abs. I do cardio 4-6 times a week. Sometimes fasted in the morning. Sometimes post workout. Sometimes both.
> 
> Look good??


this looks good actually! Just make sure you stick to it! I think your on the right track for success and should do really well with meeting your health and nutrition goals. I really think this is a good plan just make sure you add some healthy fats in your diet like olive oil and nuts and your all set. Good luck!


----------



## Healthy1 (Aug 1, 2013)

Welcome Skins!


----------



## ashoprep1 (Aug 13, 2013)

Welcome


----------

